# Working navigation lights



## tugboat (Nov 23, 2006)

Many years ago, I scratchbuilt a supply vessel direct from a general arrangement plan, scale 1:100 but it was never completed. I now have to time to make all the small bits and bobs of deck fittings and finish it off. I always check out Shipbuilder Bob's models and sigh with envy. An idea I have is to have the model in a case and have it lit as if it is at sea at night, nav lights and deck floodlights. However, I don't know if bulbs are available small enough to let me do that. 
It has been suggested I look on model railway sites, but I have no idea what would be the appropriate scale for what I need.
I know some of you are really experienced at modelling, better than I'll ever be, and I wondered if anyone could point me in the right direction, please? Have any of you done what I propose? Are miniature working nav lights available? I've done some Googling, but I am struggling.
Thanks for any help and advice.


----------



## Michael Taylor (Aug 31, 2008)

Try Micro Mark at www.micromark.com I have been very happy with the few things I have puchased from them. Perhaps shd have said it is here in the States


----------



## tugboat (Nov 23, 2006)

Thank you, Michael, I'll check them out.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 23, 2006)

Grain of rice bulbs look too big for my scale, plus the wiring would make the mast tubes too big.

I've suddenly thought about fibre optics and I'm wondering if anyone has experience of using them in model applications?


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

Try led's they come in a wide variety of sizes, colours, various voltages and various effects flashing, changing colour, can dim .......... and there are various fact sheets on the web explaining how to use them.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Cornwall model boats may be a good bet for what you'd like to do.
https://www.cornwallmodelboats.co.uk/


----------



## tugboat (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks. Their nav lights are all too big, unfortunately. That seems to be the norm. I think I will have to go fibre optics. I'm told I should construct a box with a light source, and run all the fibres from that, with coloured filters as necessary. I'm researching how to do that. Good news is that tubes for masts will still be in scale.
Thanks for replies so far. If anyone has a contribution about using fibre optics, that would be great.


----------

